# What's up y'all?



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Does no postings mean no fishing? Hmmmmm There's bound to be a few out there flogging the water. Not so good reports are informative as much as a big catch reports. 

From what I know about the Choctawhatchee the bite has been so-so for a while. One day you might get almost nothing and the next a decent catch. The good bite has not turned on yet, but my bet is someone somewhere up and down the river had a good day. 

Friday afternoon a buddy and I launched at Berrian Lake #1 (Bull) for a few hours of catfishing. River still a little high but very fishable. We poked around here and there and ended up with one each; flathead, blue, and channel. All eater size. Encountered a local big cat guy who was out stalking his prey and another buddy out for a ride. Not much going on at all. Great weather though.

Visited a bait shop yesterday near Bonifay and they were still selling a good many minnows for crappie. However at 9am there were only 2 rigs at the Caryville ramp. On a Saturday that could mean the bite is poor so folks were doing something other than fishing.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I had one 14” fish yesterday. Only keeper we caught all day. Lower Tensaw. Water in the woods. I generally don’t post when I don’t catch but 1 or two. 

If it weren’t for this working crap Monday thru Friday, I’d have more reports..


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I reckon you could call me and my fishing buddy "fair weather fishermen". It has been a little chilly for us lately up here in the north country, and now that it's warming up, we're afraid of getting wet with 70-100 percent rain in the forecast.

We did get out to the hunting camp last week and fished a little one acre pond for about an hour. We caught 8 bass up to about 3#, getting a strike on just about every cast using a red Zoom lizard. Didn't post a report because it felt like cheating in such a small pond.

Ol' Codwrinkle has been texting me wanting to get after the crappie, but I've been off my feed a little lately. When I feel like going, he doesn't, so I guess the crappie are just getting bigger until we both get on the same page healthwise.

Dogwoods are blooming up here, and that screams crappie time!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, dogwoods are a good sign the god's will be smiling on fishing real soon. 

On posting I think it's good to see a full range of what's going on. Gives one a feel for the real world rather than just the good big catch days.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> I reckon you could call me and my fishing buddy "fair weather fishermen". It has been a little chilly for us lately up here in the north country, and now that it's warming up, we're afraid of getting wet with 70-100 percent rain in the forecast.
> 
> We did get out to the hunting camp last week and fished a little one acre pond for about an hour. We caught 8 bass up to about 3#, getting a strike on just about every cast using a red Zoom lizard. Didn't post a report because it felt like cheating in such a small pond.
> 
> ...



I'm with you on the fair weather. I've worked out side so much in bad weather and don't have to anymore. If I get wet or cold it's my fault.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Went to the river this afternoon. Watched radar and figured the rain storm would pass by the time I got to where I was going. Wrong! Sat in truck for 1 1/2 hrs waiting for on again off again rain to finally stop. It didn't! Never launched the boat. Rain was not hard, but enough to discourage me. Ten years ago I would have put on rain gear and went anyway since it really was not all that bad. All I did was get out of the house and that part was good.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

A while back I mentioned the daughter getting a German Shepherd puppy. Well then she decided we needed a fence. Then my wife wanted the carport closed in to make a garage. Now my Dad wants a garden. Probably his last so I couldn't say no. May get to fish some in April.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> A while back I mentioned the daughter getting a German Shepherd puppy. Well then she decided we needed a fence. Then my wife wanted the carport closed in to make a garage. Now my Dad wants a garden. Probably his last so I couldn't say no. May get to fish some in April.


Being a good handyman has it's rewards. First things first.....family. In the meantime a few of us old geezers will keep you entertained with fishing stories for the time being.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I knew nothing about building a wood fence or building a studded wall. Thanks to you tube and the local building supply I am getting it done. Let's not forget the neighbor who let me borrow tools. I didn't even own a level.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I knew nothing about building a wood fence or building a studded wall. Thanks to you tube and the local building supply I am getting it done. Let's not forget the neighbor who let me borrow tools. I didn't even own a level.


Courage and a good neighbor to tackle the unknown will persevere. :yes:


Off to the mullet hole today with 19 mph predicted winds. If we don't get blown out to sea will report later in the day.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Mullet - a little better today*

It took a while but it was a nice day to be out on the water. Wind was gusty at times but tolerable. 
We did a little better than the last two times putting 21 in the box. Another boat arrived about an hour later. When we quit he had 22 and was staying a little while longer. 
All were small up to about 1 1/2 lbs. 
First fish of the day is always designated for Jack the cat. He was waiting for us when we got home with a big grin on his face. I did what was expected and he was happy.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Mullet? I haven't got much faith in our Milton hole this year.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Over here with a few being caught I think the word is getting around and a few of the old guys are starting to show up and bait the holes. It does make a difference, but also it has to start with people showing up with bait. We are not getting big fish but that will come in time.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I was fishing - sorry. My son got the big one for the day. Pop came up and we got some easy cats.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

..... had to laugh at that last pic. I got more rods and reels than sense!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Haven't really been much lately. Family vacation, bachelor party, turkey season, and doing a little maintenence on my hydraulic steering helm pump has slowed me down. 

Should roll out a cat report and some spider rigging reports here in the next month.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Buddy and I will be up in the Millers Ferry area for 4 days next week. The blind leading the blind, but it will be a new experience in new territory for both. After crappie but taking cat gear just in case.

Taking some Alabama River anglers to 7 Runs today. They have never fished the Choctawhatchee


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I pressure washed the cabin from daylight to 5:30. Got boat in at 6 and got on a treetop right at 7 that had big crappie about 1’ deep. Caught 6 before 7:15 and missed at least that many. Casting a 1/32 oz jig. Man it was fun but dark stopped the action


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmmmm....our spy drone did a good job. Buddy and I headed up there next Tuesday to zero in on that special tree top. Today it was on the choctaw and we hit the shellcrackers pretty good although not whoppers. Report later this evening. We got a load of crawfish on the way home so right now the priority is a crawfish boil for supper. Cleaning fish can wait.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

12 today along with resealing the dock


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Millers Ferry*

We went and we came home empty handed. Series of ill fated mishaps and weather cut the trip short. So we just chalked it up as a learning experience and exploration of new waters in preparation of another time. Was able to view the dam from both sides. Only one boat was fishing below the dam and none above that we could see. We fished many miles upriver from the dam. This is an awesome river compared to the Choctawhatchee. Maybe 3 or 4 times as wide as the Choctaw in it's widest places and much deeper all up and down the river. Wind on the river was a real factor for us and we noticed a lot more wood and stuff coming down the river than you see on the Choctaw. 

Now it's back to the Choctawhatchee where the bream and cat bite is picking up. Good weather for a few days will put people on the water.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Back on the Choctawhatchee*

Back on the Choctawhatchee this afternoon. River at a good water level but it was more muddy than I expected. Of course it's rare the Choctaw is not muddy....only in drought situation you see it green in color.

Stopped at a few spots for cats. Didn't venture very far from Bull landing this time. A lot of pecker bites, but managed to put 4 channels in the box...2.5, 1.5, and two smaller. One hand size bream. Cats on shrimp using the Wrap and bream on earthworm. The Wrap gizmo works,, but it's a trade off. Bait in the Wrap lasts a lot longer giving you a better opportunity for a hook-up, but shrimp will work just as well with frequent bait-ups using more shrimp. 

Think I will start saving a few dink bream for catfish bait, but anything larger gets eaten by me and my friends. Would like to catch a 20 pound cat but its not a priority. I have too much fun just fishing and enjoying the outdoors to spend a lot of time chasing bait for big cats and buy all that heavy duty tackle you need. To each his own! Life is good....enjoy it while you can.


----------

